# wanted: AMERICAN BICYCLE AROUND 1900



## Velo-dream (Aug 31, 2013)

looking for an american bicycle , around 1900, must be complete , and original as possible

message and proposals  to : fietsen_kriskras@hotmail.com

thanks for responding


----------



## Velo-dream (Sep 20, 2013)

*American bicycle +/ 1900*

nothing for sale .... ??


----------



## carlitos60 (Sep 20, 2013)

*Male or Female Frame?*



velootje said:


> nothing for sale .... ??




Male or Female Frame?

What's Your Budget?


----------



## Velo-dream (Nov 22, 2013)

still on...


----------



## decotriumph (Nov 22, 2013)

velootje said:


> still on...




Where are you located?


----------



## Velo-dream (Nov 26, 2013)

antwerp, belgium

rgds


----------



## Velo-dream (Dec 3, 2013)

*American bicycle around 1900*

still on....wait for you offers


----------



## Velo-dream (Dec 13, 2013)

..........still on


----------



## Velo-dream (Dec 19, 2013)

*american bike wanted around 1900*

still on the hunt ....


----------



## Velo-dream (Dec 21, 2013)

:confused/ direct contact : fietsen_kriskras@hotmail.com

THANK YOU...:o:o


----------



## Velo-dream (Dec 23, 2013)

still on....

.

my goal for 2014



*merry christmas and a happy and bikeful 2014 !*​


----------



## Velo-dream (Dec 29, 2013)

*wanted old (racing-safety-men's - )bike around 1900*

Do not forget me in  2014 !!

best wishes


----------

